
How Remixing Became the Most Important Art Form in Contemporary Culture - lnguyen
https://thump.vice.com/en_us/article/remixing-kahn-interview-feature
======
bigdubs
"Attention Economy" is a nice term.

FWIW I both love and hate remixes; sometimes they bring out an aspect of the
track that artist didn't emphasize enough in the original mix. Sometimes the
remixer makes an entire new song from the skeleton of the original using only
one symbolic sample.

Sometimes remixers do a poor job and are uncreative and just want to be
famous.

In that way it's not too different from music generally, just lowers the bar
for effort involved.

